# First...Bragg?



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

Sasha graduated PetCo's puppy training last night...yippee. 

I wasn't very impressed with the class at all. The normal trainer wasn't there and they had a younger girl doing the training. She was nice but it just ended up not being what I expected. My mistake.

I hope to correct this by enrolling her into another local puppy class that I found on the AKC website. It lasts 2 weeks longer and is $20 cheaper. 

Hopefully this is the first bragg of many.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations Sasha!! Good puppy!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well... At least it was good for socializing her, right?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wish I would have taken Onyx to the AKC kennel club for puppy class when she was little instead of the one I went to. I am doing a CGC class next to the puppy class there now and they are having so much fun, the class starts with relaxing massage and then they work on everything OB( in small doses) and ending play on the agility equip. The pups are so cute, next week is the last class and watching them grow in the past 7 weeks is so amazing! They all look full grown compared to when they began. My puppy class was all about ob and working on our individual "issues".


----------

